# Ben Affleck and Circumcision



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

So celebrity gossip is reported Ben Affleck and Jennifer Garner are expecting their second child. He's been outspoken about circumcision, correct? Wouldn't it be great if the baby was a boy and he spoke out against it? He's a mainstream respected actor, they're the all American couple, it would be wonderful to see it in the likes of People or In Touch to give the message to those who would have never thought to research the subject.


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow that would be great if he (and the media) put it out there. I don't usually follow the celeb stuff too closely, but I'll have to keep an eye on that


----------



## Nandi (Jul 12, 2008)

That would be great. People seem to respect celebrities to an amazing level. There was a thread a while back about Britney's kids. I tried to find out the answer to that but just came up with Christina Aguilara's circ of her baby, story.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I know! Whenever they had their first baby, I was like "drat!" when I found out it was a girl.







Cause I was hoping the issue would come up.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

I was always a bit meh on Ben Affleck but after seeing how damn smart he is when he was on Bill Maher I completely heart him! I am sure Jennifer Garner is cool as bleep too. I feel sorry for her being stalked all the time with her daughter and the baby bell pictures etc etc.

I am thinking the Jolie-Pitt kids are intact but who knows.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

i hadnt seen this site section before... i found it when looking up the the injury- I wasn't sure it was him

http://www.circumstitions.com/Resent.html

Quote:

Ben Affleck was apparently circumcised after suffering some sort of injury when a doctor must have decided that removing his foreskin would be easier than repairing it. It was brought up briefly on the Daily Show, and Affleck said,

"I hate the circumcisions! Get enough [caffeine] in me, and I'll tell you how much I hate them!"
But the segment stopped there.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


I am thinking the Jolie-Pitt kids are intact but who knows.
Oh yeah, I never thought about this! I hope so.







: Tiny bit dissapointed with her two auto-C's but ah well, that's her choice. I know Brangalina + kids are super-yup but I don't care- I think they so cool.







I can't wait to see them wearing the new twins... I have my fingers crossed for seeing some cool carriers (worn correctly). Sorry, totally OT.


----------

